

Ask HN: Hackathon - 2 minute pitch. Resources for pitching? - rfnslyr

Long story short, entering a programming competition at my bank. 50 teams, 150 students total. We have 24 hours for the prototype development (already done), and then we have a 2 minute pitch in front of a board of executives.<p>We have a great idea. An idea that benefits the consumer, small business retailers, and the bank. Location based promotion application. You can filter products from small business by sector (electronics, housewares, furniture etc). Once you have selected which promotions you want, these promotions are mapped out using the Google Maps API. When you are near one, you are sent a push notification with that promotion.<p>Bank benefit: 
- establishes relations with small businesses
- consumers spend money on VISA which incurs fees and payments, more money for the bank<p>Retailer benefits:
- more customers &#x2F; visibility &#x2F; publicity<p>Consumer benefits:
- save money
- earn redeemable points for products by using these offers
- discover local businesses<p>We have 2 minutes to make a pitch to the board of executives and CEO of the bank.<p>What resources do you have that can help me HN?
======
lifeguard
Practice. Have a joke. Have no more than three visuals. For review:
[http://www.forensicscommunity.com/impromptu/avoiding-
impromp...](http://www.forensicscommunity.com/impromptu/avoiding-impromptu-
speaking-slip-ups)

